# Brat Hot Tub



## mish (May 18, 2005)

Brat Hot Tub

*Grilling for a crowd can be a challenge*. And no self-respecting grillmeister serves brats that have overstayed their welcome on the grill. 

One sure-fire way to make certain all your guests get a piping hot, juicy Johnsonville brat is to create a simple bratwurst hot tub. *Here's what you'll need:* 

*One 11 x 9 x 2 3/8 inch Foil Baking Pan*
*2 - 3 beers*
*2 tablespoons butter*
*One medium yellow or white onion, sliced*
*Put the pan right on the grill,* careful not to singe your knuckle hair, pour in the *beers* and add the *butter* and *onions*. Then grill your Johnsonville brats to a juicy, golden-brown perfection. Serve immediately to your hungry guests and place any remaining brats into the steaming hot tub. When folks are ready for seconds or thirds — or when stragglers show up late, grab a Johnsonville Brat out of the hot tub and enjoy! *Welcome to Heaven on a Bun.*

Here's a link to some great brat recipes.

http://www.johnsonville.com/siteconf.nsf/Lkp/allabout-l2-r-main.html


----------



## BlueCat (May 18, 2005)

My Weber grill recipe book has a recipe for brats that is very similar, and I've been using this method for years now. I brown the brats over the coals and then put them into the pan of beer and onions and let them simmer for 20-30 minutes. I had always seen people simmer them in the beer first and then brown them. The Weber way is much better. Like you said, mish, they can sit in the hot liquid for some time without becoming overdone.

BC


----------



## mish (May 18, 2005)

Thanks BC.

Haven't tried the beer method yet. Last summer this commercial for the hot tub was running very often.  I have an indoor grill & cooked up some brats, onions, green peppers & hashbrowns (sprinkled on some worcestershire).  It was delish.  I've got my eye on the reuben brat  

Btw, the pic of your kitty is soooo cute.


----------



## SierraCook (May 18, 2005)

mish, every time I see that commercial it makes my mouth water.  I have always wanted to try it.  Yum!!


----------



## mish (May 18, 2005)

SierraCook said:
			
		

> mish, every time I see that commercial it makes my mouth water. I have always wanted to try it. Yum!!


 
Same here, Sierra.  Guess it worked.  I bought the brats   If I recall it was a cheese flavor brat.  Very Good.


----------



## BlueCat (May 18, 2005)

mish said:
			
		

> Thanks BC.
> 
> Btw, the pic of your kitty is soooo cute.


 
Thanks!  That little sweetheart is Bob Cat.  Blue Cat is a wise old bluish gray cat, who is my quiet man, but he always looks cranky in his pictures (because he _IS_ often cranky).  Bob on the other hand, is my silly little shadow.  He enjoys all the attention he can get, and I get better photos of him than of Blue for that reason, so I use Blue's name and Bob's pic.

BC


----------



## mish (May 18, 2005)

Those two big eyes staring up at you, makes me smile.  Thank you for sharing 'bout your kitties.


----------



## silvercliff_46 (May 19, 2005)

Hi Mish

Being from N.E. Wisconsin "Packer" country I am no stranger to brats, in fact we think it is our "National" dish.  I have seen your method used before and enjoyed it.  

There are two camps around here.  The beer bath "Before" and the beer bath "After"  I like both but am more in the "before" camp.  However if you must do the "after" for gosh sake don't through away the broth.  It can be used in a multitude of sauces (In place of stock) or even as a base for saurekraut soup (we're talkin' guy stuff here).


----------



## mish (May 19, 2005)

Thanks Silver.


Doesn't sound like "guy" stuff to me. Sounds like Good food. Thanks for the suggestion. 

Bet the butter, onion, beer broth would be great added to some mashed taters too.


----------



## BlueCat (May 19, 2005)

I find the "After" produces a more tender brat, and the "Before" produces a crisper one (if that's a proper way to describe it). I did the "Before" for many years too, but I prefer the "After".  I never thought of using the liquid for sauces or adding it as a soup base. Sounds like a good idea. Thanks.

BC


----------



## silvercliff_46 (May 20, 2005)

Ya hit it on the head BlueCat, for me I am a before.  I like the flavor of the charcoal and the snap of the brat when I bite it.  

As far as the liquid that you get being an "after", beer (Wisconsin wine), onion, butter, and the carmelized, smokey juice from the brats; What's not to like eh!


----------



## Constance (May 20, 2005)

*Homemade Brats*

My husband and I made venison brats last winter, using 30 percent pork butt. They have a great taste, but are dry. Next time we'll add some fatback, but in the meantime, I've been looking for ways to "juice them up". 
Any ideas?


----------



## buckytom (May 20, 2005)

constance, you will have to send me some so i can give you some tips on how to make them juicier. in fact, it might take a couple of shipments... 
and i think i could bathe in the brat tub.


----------



## mish (May 20, 2005)

buckytom said:
			
		

> constance, you will have to send me some so i can give you some tips on how to make them juicier. in fact, it might take a couple of shipments...
> and i think i could bathe in the brat tub.


 
You little Brat, you (shaking my finger atcha).  Uh, me too. Send them over Constance. Yummy pic. Thank you.  Not a BBQ pro here, thinking out loud, maybe? a spray gun loaded w a buttery/beer/oniony mixture might help keep em moist?


----------



## mudbug (May 20, 2005)

Since they are dry, constance, you could probably commit the cardinal sin of piercing them with a fork and doing the "before" bath method with some success.  Some of the "bathwater" would infiltrate the brats and juice them up a little.

I think....


----------



## buckytom (May 20, 2005)

i was gonna say to be sure *not *to pierce them. if there's enough fat within the casing, they will remain juicy, unless it all runs out.


----------



## mudbug (May 20, 2005)

What I was thinking, bucky, was that because venison is a little dry, they need some juice.  The venison brats in the photo were already made (and dry), and there would be no way to get past the casing now.


----------



## silvercliff_46 (May 20, 2005)

How bad do you want to make them better.  When I first started making sausage I never had enough fat.  The cure..., strip them down, mix in about 30% fat re-stuff.  OR instead of soaking them in beer, drink copious amounts of beer with them.  They will still be dry but you won't care!


----------



## mudbug (May 20, 2005)

silvercliff_46 said:
			
		

> drink copious amounts of beer with them. They will still be dry but you won't care!


 
Note:  this works for many kinds of cooking mistakes.


----------



## mish (May 20, 2005)

I'd like to try this method at home/indoors.  Not sure if it will work.  Have a terrific aroma grill (the size of a huge pizza). You can put liquid in the bottom, & can grill large amounts of food. It has a tempered? glass lid & can adjust the temp.  Unlike the Foreman grills. I'll see if I can post a pic. Was a great investment, that cost very little.


----------



## mish (May 20, 2005)

Here's a pic & a little about the grill. (Just shoot me, it's cheaper than what I paid..but that's okay.) Scroll down to see the interior, etc.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=20675&item=4382348156&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW

BTW, the brats, onions & hashbrowns turned out really well on this grill.


----------



## college_cook (May 22, 2005)

Brat baths are great for the Bears / Packers Tailgates every sunday.  Just bring Brats and a grill, b/c god knows that the beer is in no short supply!


----------



## silvercliff_46 (May 22, 2005)

YA! for sure College_Cook, again with copious amounts of beer UNLESS your the designated driver.


----------

